# Filmed a little yesterday, 1wt creek outing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I caught a lot of fish, but few bass. The bass I caught were pretty chunky, though, and gave me a good test for the new 1wt. Almost all fish were caught on a #10 black/blue Goddess variant. The rock bass and sunfish were very aggressive, the bass not so much.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I enyoyed watching that!! When I seriously fly fished in the 1970s, anything under a 4 WT was regarded by many as a "trick" rod. You found a situation where the 1 WT was very practical. When I am fully recovered from my shoulder replacement, I may dust off the fly rods. John


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great video. Looks like a nice little creek.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing. Those are some nice bass for a little creek like that, and I'm sure they were a blast on the 1wt!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That was cool! Neat little stream too. I got 2 rock bass like those on the Grand tonight problem was I had my 8wt hoping for a Steelhead instead of the 3wt.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow two camera views, that was pretty cool. I like the stealthy approach, I think a lot of people that don't catch fish don't practice that.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

goatfly said:


> Wow two camera views, that was pretty cool. I like the stealthy approach, I think a lot of people that don't catch fish don't practice that.


The water was so clear that I could spot most fish before I made any casts. The one bass I definitely didn't see was the first in this video, she came out from under the tree as the fly sank. I watched her sneak up on the fly and suck it in. I love being able to see the take on these fish.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome! I only have an 8wt, and that looks like fun, I need to scale down too. I'm headed to NC Asheville next week for a couple of days, so a lighter outfit would be nice. Nothing there for 8wt. 
Keep up the great camera work, I have a GoPro but haven't gotten that creative with it. 
LMJ


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great content Jeff, as always.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Awesome! I only have an 8wt, and that looks like fun, I need to scale down too. I'm headed to NC Asheville next week for a couple of days, so a lighter outfit would be nice. Nothing there for 8wt.
> Keep up the great camera work, I have a GoPro but haven't gotten that creative with it.
> LMJ


You can fish the French Broad for musky with that 8wt. Then you can fish for real fish instead of those sissy trout


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

That looked like pure fun. No one around on a tiny little creek catching hungry eager fish. Great job on the fish and the videography!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Enjoyed the vid. Well done!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

